# tip top for braid



## jjfish (Dec 23, 2009)

What type/brand of eyes /tip tops are best to use with power pro line? Are some better for braid or mono? If this is answered somewhere in the forum- sorry- send me to it. thx jjm


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

most of the TTs and guides are gonna be suitable depending on the type of fishing yer doing.if yer just staying inshore most of the fish that will be targeted/caught are not gonna put enuf pressure on the guides to make a difference so anything from hardloy on up will be good.once you start to target 100#+ fish then i would recommend staying away from hardloy or aluminum oxide and step up to alconite or better.you can also go with stainless guides without the inserts.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

jjfish said:


> What type/brand of eyes /tip tops are best to use with power pro line? Are some better for braid or mono? If this is answered somewhere in the forum- sorry- send me to it. thx jjm


Hard to beat a Fiji Sic, when possible, and for all my personal stuff this is the only Guide I use. After over 10 years of building I have never seen one fail... JAM


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

JAM said:


> Hard to beat a Fiji Sic, when possible, and for all my personal stuff this is the only Guide I use. After over 10 years of building I have never seen one fail... JAM


2nd that! 

Sandcrab


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

I use alconites, I have never seen a SIC fail due to use but have replaced plenty that have been cracked due to being hit on something. IF you hold a SIC and Alconite side my side you will see teh material on the SIC is thicker than alconite.The sic is harder than alconites but it is also more brittle, meaning it will crack easier. But all that being said, you cant go wrong with either....


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Always use Alconites or Sic depending on the Rod. The TT is where you get the most Drastic Angle change while Fighting a Fish causing more stress and pressure on the insert and causing more heat to be built up on a good run


----------

